# Schwarzer Bildschirm; Neustart; Reboot;



## wckiller (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hab folgendes Problem: 
Ich hatte ein voll funktionierendes Windows Vista 64bit Ultimate. Aber vor ein paar Tagen hat es angefangen, beim Neustart nicht mehr zu booten.
Und zwar passiert Folgendes:
Ich fahre den Rechner ganz normal mit "Neu Starten" runter. PC faehrt normal runter, aber bootet nicht mehr.
Schalte ich den PC manuell ueber den Powerknopf aus, kann ich den PC im Abgesicherten Modus starten und ganz normal - im Rahmen des Modus halt - arbeiten.
Will ich aber Vista ganz normal booten, seh ich noch den MS-Balken und das Vista-Logo, dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz.

Was ich schon erfolglos ausprobiert habe:
- letzte funktionierende Konfiguration laden
- Vista reparieren
- Vista neu installieren
- XP 64bit installieren

Jetzt gerade bin ich mit openSUSE 11.1 online.

Doch auch hier beim Neustart das gleiche: Rechner faehrt runter und noch vor dem BIOS-Screen bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz. 

Meinen Rechner hab ich selbst zusammengebaut. Verbaut hab ich:

Asus P5N-D
Intel Core2 Quad Q9400
XFX GeForce GTX280
4GB Corsair RAM
500GB WD IDE Platte
750GB SATA Samsung Spinpoint F1
1TB WD SATA GreenPower
22" LG Flatron W2242T

Wie schon gesagt: Bis vor ein paar Tagen hat mein PC einwandfrei funktioniert und ohne dass ich was veraendert hatte, hat er den Dienst verweigert.

Bin fuer alle Ideen und Tipps sehr dankbar.

mfg
wck


----------



## OctoCore (31. Mai 2009)

Okay, also schon mal kein Windowsproblem. Es ist zwar ein Problem, das Win nicht mehr gescheit hochkommt, aber das ist ja nicht die Ursache, sondern das Symptom.
Hast du mal die üblichen Standardprozeduren durchexerziert, wie CMOS-Reset? Falls übertaktet, Standardwerte einstellen usw.?


----------



## Chucky1978 (31. Mai 2009)

schonmal Windows mit Protokollierung gestartet, und dir dann angesehen anhand der Bootlog an welchem Treiber er hängt?

Kann alle mögichen Fehler haben... Probleme mit AHCI, Treiber der GraKa, USB-Geräte sogar defekter RAM kann es sein.. das hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen auch.. wo ich gerade CORSAIR lese  sorry.. vermutlich NICHT bei dir der Fall... aber Corsair hat imo einen faden beigeschmack bei mir wegen diesem Fehler, der deinem "fast" ähnelt, nur ich hatte halt sehr viele BSODs wenn er mal weiter als zum Bootlogo kam, und ich ewig brauchte bis ich diesen Fehler des Rams durch Zufall entdeckte


----------



## wckiller (31. Mai 2009)

CMOS Reset hab ich noch net gemacht. Sah da eigentlich keinen Grund dafür, da der PC unter Linux ja normal hochgefahren ist, nachdem ich ihn herunter gefahren hatte und er aus war und dann wieder eingeschaltet hab. 

Den RAM kann ich meiner Meinung nach auch ausschließen, weil ich vor der Linux-Installation einen RAM-Test gemacht hab.

Ich bin grad dran, nochmal Vista 64bit neu zu installieren. Aber ich bin mittlerweile auch der Meinung, dass es kein Windows Problem is, da es beim Linux genauso auftritt.
Wenn die Installation durch ist, werd ich mal ins CMOS schauen und vielleicht ein BIOS Update machen. Vielleicht liegts ja daran...

Falls ihr noch Ideen habt, meldet euch. Danke euch beiden schonmal.

cya

Edit: Scheint an der Grafikkarte bzw. dem Treiber zu liegen. Beim Booten nach der Treiberinstallation seh ich noch das Windows Logo und dann schwarz... Jemand Ideen?

Edit2: Bin jetzt zu 95% überzeugt, dass meine Grafikkarte Schrott is...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juni 2009)

Was für ein netzteil hast du verbaut?Und weißt du zufällig wie warm deine graka im spielebetrieb meistens geworden ist?


----------



## wckiller (1. Juni 2009)

ein be quiet 700W Netzteil verbaut. GPU temp kann ich dir leider nimmer sagen. im Desktop Betrieb der letzten Wochen ging sie kaum über 45-50°C.

Hab genügend Gehäuselüfter verbaut. Frischluft von nem 140mm Lüfter vorne und 2 120mm seitlich und ein 140mm Lüfter zieht die Warmluft ab bzw. bläst sie nach Hinten raus.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juni 2009)

Hmmm...
1.Startet open suse eigentlich wieder,wenn du genau so verfährst wie bei windows?Also ich beziehe mich auf:


> Ich fahre den Rechner ganz normal mit "Neu Starten" runter. PC faehrt normal runter, aber bootet nicht mehr.
> Schalte ich den PC manuell ueber den Powerknopf aus, kann ich den PC im Abgesicherten Modus starten und ganz normal - im Rahmen des Modus halt - arbeiten.
> Will ich aber Vista ganz normal booten, seh ich noch den MS-Balken und das Vista-Logo, dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz.


2.Und noch was zur obigen aussage,wenn du so verfährst ,wie beschrieben, und statt abgesicherten den normalen start wählst,startet vista dann?
3.Startet der rechner wieder,wenn du ihn längere zeit aus lässt,oder ist er ein "totalausfall"?
4.Kommt der rechner auch beim vista-reboot nicht bis zur bios-meldung?(bezogen auf open suse-neustart)
Klemme doch mal bitte alle laufwerke und festplatte ab,bis auf das boot-laufwerk. (vor allem die ide-laufwerke)


----------



## Beat84 (1. Juni 2009)

Grafikkarte schon mal rausgenommen und wirklich korrekt eingesetzt? Oder wenn möglich eine andere probieren.


----------



## wckiller (1. Juni 2009)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> 1.Startet open suse eigentlich wieder,wenn du genau so verfährst wie bei windows?Also ich beziehe mich auf:
> 2.Und noch was zur obigen aussage,wenn du so verfährst ,wie beschrieben, und statt abgesicherten den normalen start wählst,startet vista dann?
> 3.Startet der rechner wieder,wenn du ihn längere zeit aus lässt,oder ist er ein "totalausfall"?
> ...



1. nein, auch bei openSUSE reboot seh ich nix mehr. Aus- und wieder Einschalten funktioniert
2. Wenn ich Vista normal starte, hab ich Bild bis zum Vista Logo, dann schwarz. Vista scheint aber den Geräuschen nach komplett hoch zu booten.
3. Er ist kein Totalausfall in dem Sinne. Nach relativ kurzer Zeit im ausgeschalteten Zustand - weniger als 10 Sekunden - fährt er wieder an, MIT Bild, bis zum Vista Logo
4. Auch beim Vista-Reboot kommt er nicht bis zur Bios-Meldung.
Alle Laufwerke außer dem Boot-Laufwerk hab ich gleich abgestöpselt, als ich den Fehler das erste Mal gesehen hab.

Zusatzinfo: Deinstalliere ich den nVidia Treiber und lass die Grafikkarte als "Standard VGA-Karte" laufen, kann ich mit Vista arbeiten. Bei Reboot aber das selbe Spiel: keine Bios-Meldung.




Beat84 schrieb:


> Grafikkarte schon mal rausgenommen und wirklich korrekt eingesetzt? Oder wenn möglich eine andere probieren.



Geht leider nicht, da mein alter PC 5 Jahre alt ist und kein PCI-e hat. Dementsprechend kann ich auch meine alte Grafikkarte nicht im neuen PC ausprobieren.
Aber mein Board hat einen 2. PCI-e Slot, der die selben Ergebnisse gebracht hat.

Danke nochmal für all die Tipps. Falls ihr weitere habt, sagt mir Bescheid.

mfg


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juni 2009)

wckiller schrieb:


> 1. nein, auch bei openSUSE reboot seh ich nix mehr. Aus- und wieder Einschalten funktioniert
> 2. Wenn ich Vista normal starte, hab ich Bild bis zum Vista Logo, dann schwarz. Vista scheint aber den Geräuschen nach komplett hoch zu booten.
> 3. Er ist kein Totalausfall in dem Sinne. Nach relativ kurzer Zeit im ausgeschalteten Zustand - weniger als 10 Sekunden - fährt er wieder an, MIT Bild, bis zum Vista Logo
> 4. Auch beim Vista-Reboot kommt er nicht bis zur Bios-Meldung.
> ...


Also ich sehe jetzt hier 2 szenarien:
1. Du hast 2 probleme.Das erste ist der graka-treiber,der unter vista anscheinend nicht richtig funzt.Das zweite ist dein mainboard-bios,welches ohne ram-überprüfung und mit belegtem speicher (warmstart) ein wenig klemmt.(kann z.b. bei übertaktung schon mal vor kommen)
2. Dein graka-bios hakt bei gefülltem vram (warmstart) und verhindert eine ordnungsgemäße funktion des treibers.
Leider wirst du ohne austausch-graka nicht herausfinden können,ob eins davon auszuschließen ist.(vieleicht eine von nem kumpel borgen?)Dafür würde sogar eine pci (nicht pcie) grafikkarte ausreichen.Allerdings halte ich variante 2 für recht wahrscheinlich.


----------



## wckiller (2. Juni 2009)

Ich geh auch von Zweitem aus. Hab die Karte auch schon ausgebaut und verpackt. Morgen gehts zur Post


----------



## Topsy Kret (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Ihr ^^

So, bin ganz neu hier und habe das selbe Problem mit meinem HP-Notebook.


Sprich, im Gerätemanager zeigt es mit den VGA-Standardmonitor an.
Alles noch gut, booten geht normal.

Nun: Wenn ich Updates tätige (graka-treiber inkl.) und neustarte = schwarzer Bildschirm nach Windowslogo.
Wenn ich nach langem warten (sprich 1/2 - 1 Tag) wieder neustarte, bootet das System normal und es ist wieder VGA-Standard.


Vista vom rechner geschmissen --> Win 7 installiert.
KEINE UPDATES getätigt und mal nur den Graka-Treiber installiert

Gerätemanager: nVidia ****** also sollte nun alles im Lot sein.
--->Neustart erforderlich....


Nach Neustart, das selbe Problem. Schwarzer Bildschirm nach Win-Logo.
Nun warte ich wieder ne lange Zeit und boote. Win 7 Startet normal.



Gerätemanager = Fehlercode: Gerät verursacht Fehler und wurde von Windows deaktiviert.







Geht da nur HW-technisch was, oder hat wer einen Tipp / Lösung / Anreiz für mich?



Möchte das gute Ding eig. nicht wegschmeissen 









Also am OS kann es ja nicht liegen. Und dass mir die Graka vom einen Tag auf den Anderen einfach so abschmiert ist auch unüblich.



PS: Am System hatte ich zuvor nichts geändert.


Danke für eure Tipps und Lösungsvorschläge im Voraus. (Hoffentlich  )


Wer Schreibfehler findet, darf diese natürlich behalten.


----------



## steinschock (1. Oktober 2009)

Scheint ein GTX 280 Problem zu sein.
Ich habe den gleichen Fehler hatte die Karte weg und wiederbekommen dann ging sie 3 tage jetzt habe ich das gleiche Problem wieder.

Wenn ich Aero ausschalte komme ich auf den Desktop ab und zu läuft sie auch ohne Probleme.
 Nach 20ig Neustarts, wenn ich mit Aero auf den Desktop komme geht alles, bis ich herunterfahre.
Im Moment läuft mein PC seit 5 tagen, 
aber die kommt jetzt wieder weg.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Oktober 2009)

@Topsy Kret:
Was für eine graka hast du genau in deinem notebook?

@steinschock:
Was zeigt dir dein mainboard im bios für einen wert für die 12v-leitung an?
Hast du mal ein anderes netzteil probiert?So wie ich dich verstanden habe hast du das problem ohne aero nicht,mit aber schon.Das könnte einerseits am treiber liegen (anderen schon probiert?) andererseits könnte deine karte aber auch versuchen in den 3d-modus zu kommen da aero doch glaub ich die d3d-schnittstelle zur darstellung nutzt.


----------



## steinschock (1. Oktober 2009)

Nein nicht ganz, ich hab nur bemerkt das der Fehler nur beim umschalten passiert.
Wenn die Sidebar oder Aero aktiviert ist oder später wenn beides deaktiviert ist beim Mediaplayer oder nach dem Menue bei Spielen.

Seltsam ist das manchmal alles einwandfrei Funktioniert, und sobald ich mit Aero starten kann geht auch alles andere, bis zum nächsten Start.

Ich hab recht viel Erfahrung und sogar Vista auf ner 2.ten HD neu Installiert usw.
Die 12V sind auch Ok mit 11,89V , wenn alles geht läuft auch Furmark + Prime mit 480W


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Oktober 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Die 12V sind auch Ok mit 11,89V , wenn alles geht läuft auch Furmark + Prime mit 480W


Bist du dir sicher,das 11,89V ok sind?Bei einem derartigen wert habe ich meistens schon probleme (meine letzten 2 spiele-rechner hatten ein asus-board).Dementsprechend sehe ich zu,das der wert immer leicht über 12V liegt.
Einzig mein htpc meldet weniger als 12V (gigabyte-board),aber der zieht auch keine 480W aus der dose.Dafür killt sich auf dem ding selbst vista x64 langsam von alleine.Muß das also nochmal modifizieren (nesteq-netzteil raus und sehr wahrscheinlich enermax rein)


----------



## steinschock (3. Oktober 2009)

Ja 11,89V sind Ok wenn es stabil ist.

Abgesehen davon läuft der PC jetzt seit 4 tagen durchgehend mit einigen Spielen 
wie Anno 1404, Mass Effekt und Call of Juarez BiB ohne Probleme.

Die BQT P7 DPP haben mit der GTX eigentlich keine Probleme, eher die Straight.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Oktober 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Ja 11,89V sind Ok wenn es stabil ist.


Lese ich da ironie?



> Abgesehen davon läuft der PC jetzt seit 4 tagen durchgehend mit einigen Spielen
> wie Anno 1404, Mass Effekt und Call of Juarez BiB ohne Probleme.


Das spricht schonmal dafür das prozessor,ram und mainboard i.o. sind.Und angesichts der tatsache,das die spiele auch gehen,sollte die graka eigentlich auch i.o. sein.



> Die BQT P7 DPP haben mit der GTX eigentlich keine Probleme, eher die Straight.


Vieleicht hat dein NT auch nur einen minimalen produktionsfehler.Solltest du es noch nicht mit einem anderen (am besten auch anderer hersteller) gegen geprüft haben,ich würde es mal tun.
So ein "geht...geht nicht" lässt mich doch irgendwie auf einen fehler im netzteil schließen...


----------

